# Une sacoche de transport ipad et projecteur



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir, quelqu'un parmi nous saurait-il où je pourrais trouver un sac de transport pour mon ipad et un vidéoprojecteur. J'utilise pour l'instant une sacoche dont les dimensions s'ajustent juste juste aux deux appareils : j'en suis donc réduit à remplir mes poches de tout ce que je ne peux pas mettre dans ce sac (mes clés, des cartes, des stylos, etc.) Une idée ?


----------



## kriso (10 Octobre 2010)

SWOTY a dit:


> Bonsoir, quelqu'un parmi nous saurait-il où je pourrais trouver un sac de transport pour mon ipad et un vidéoprojecteur. J'utilise pour l'instant une sacoche dont les dimensions s'ajustent juste juste aux deux appareils : j'en suis donc réduit à remplir mes poches de tout ce que je ne peux pas mettre dans ce sac (mes clés, des cartes, des stylos, etc.) Une idée ?


 
Pour l'iPad, franchement, ce n'est pas très difficile mais pour le vidéo projecteur qui va avec, comment veux-tu qu'on t'aide si on ne connait pas ses dimensions...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2010)

kriso a dit:


> Pour l'iPad, franchement, ce n'est pas très difficile mais pour le vidéo projecteur qui va avec, comment veux-tu qu'on t'aide si on ne connait pas ses dimensions...



Oups... Dans mon empressement, j'en oublie la taille :rose: : 255*90*214mm. Il s'agit de ce modèle : http://www.projopourtous.com/boutiq...ef=BM2BENQMP525ST&num=5&type=26&code_lg=lg_fr


​


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir, je me demandais si un retour d'expérience pourrait m'éclairer : par exemple, vous qui utilisez votre ipad et un vidéo-projecteur, qu'utilisez-vous comme sacoche de transport ?


----------



## kriso (11 Octobre 2010)

SWOTY a dit:


> Bonsoir, je me demandais si un retour d'expérience pourrait m'éclairer : par exemple, vous qui utilisez votre ipad et un vidéo-projecteur, qu'utilisez-vous comme sacoche de transport ?



Je n'ai pas de VP, mais tu devrais trouver ton bonheur avec un sac à dos non ?


----------

